# Biden shows once again why he is a huge upgrade from Trump



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 27, 2022)

"President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.

[…]

Trump…pardoned personal associates convicted of or on trial for serious offenses, such as disgraced former national security adviser Michael T. Flynn and pro-Trump provocateur Stephen K. Bannon. The message was clear: Instead of cooperating with investigators, remaining loyal to Mr. Trump would earn you a pardon. At other times, Mr. Trump pardoned people for whom celebrities such as Kim Kardashian advocated and people who had connections to the White House, rather than seeking to help the federal prisoners who most deserved his attention."



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/04/26/biden-shows-once-again-why-he-is-huge-upgrade-trump/
		


Yet another example of Trump’s ignorance of, and contempt for, the power to pardon afforded presidents by the Constitution.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 27, 2022)

Biden is killing us, other that, he's great.


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...


Talk about clueless!  Biden wrote the Senate legislation for the Clinton Crime Bill that put more minorities in Federal Prisons than any other legislation ever crafted in Congress!  Trump pardoned some of the very people that Biden's policies put INTO prison!  Yet here you are posting this silly shit!


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...


And just when you thought dems could not get anymore retarded......Congratulations, you are everything we have come to expect from the dem mind-set.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 27, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> And just when you thought dems could not get anymore retarded......Congratulations, you are everything we have come to expect from the dem mind-set.


CCJ made it past 3 whole sentences!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 27, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> CCJ made it past 3 whole sentences!


jones is a dipshit....


----------



## Oddball (Apr 27, 2022)

Trump pardoned a slew of nonviolent convicts.

So much for this mythical "upgrade".


----------



## White 6 (Apr 27, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Talk about clueless!  Biden wrote the Senate legislation for the Clinton Crime Bill that put more minorities in Federal Prisons than any other legislation ever crafted in Congress!  Trump pardoned some of the very people that Biden's policies put INTO prison!  Yet here you are posting this silly shit!


I like long harsh sentences to keep criminals off the street and don't care what color they are or how they were oppressed before becoming lawless threats to society.  I have a lot less trouble with his crime bill than some of his domestic policies now.  Trump should have left it alone, but it was done by his political enemy, so it was bad, no matter how much it kept criminals off the street.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...


Your country is circling the drain because of Biden and his band of fuck ups.


----------



## TheOldGroundhog (Apr 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...


Mr. Jones, you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 27, 2022)

TheOldGroundhog said:


> Mr. Jones, you couldn't be more wrong.


Oh, yes he could.....Stick around awhile.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Talk about clueless!  Biden wrote the Senate legislation for the Clinton Crime Bill that put more minorities in Federal Prisons than any other legislation ever crafted in Congress!  Trump pardoned some of the very people that Biden's policies put INTO prison!  Yet here you are posting this silly shit!


Well...they really need to look under every rock to find something positive about poopy-pants. 
He's such a fuck-up that the MSM has to generate headlines to distract from every disaster he causes.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...



We're those all the minor drug offenders that HE HELPED IMPRISON earlier in his career? 

You're funny.   Everything's peachy.   Maybe all the money you wasted on your degree will get refunded soon also.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Apr 27, 2022)

Congrats, Briben is better than DT at pardoning this particular set of individual felons! 
In related news, Joe is also better at blowing out his diaper in the Vatican


----------



## two_iron (Apr 27, 2022)

The stuttering shit clown locked them up years ago, it's only fair he pardons them decades later.... that's sometimes referred to as "retard reactions"....


----------



## excalibur (Apr 27, 2022)

Alice Johnson freed after Trump grants clemency plea
					

Donald Trump frees a great-grandmother jailed for two decades after a plea by Kim Kardashian.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I like long harsh sentences to keep criminals off the street and don't care what color they are or how they were oppressed before becoming lawless threats to society.  I have a lot less trouble with his crime bill than some of his domestic policies now.  Trump should have left it alone, but it was done by his political enemy, so it was bad, no matter how much it kept criminals off the street.


What did Trump do to the Clinton Crime Bill?  Other than give pardons to the people who were locked up for decades because Joe Biden was scared about "Super Criminals"?


----------



## White 6 (Apr 27, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> What did Trump do to the Clinton Crime Bill?  Other than give pardons to the people who were locked up for decades because Joe Biden was scared about "Super Criminals"?


Republicans repealed parts and sentances were shortened.  Trump made it something to brag about, hoping to pick of either some of the black vote or the criminal vote.  Hard to say which, as he likes criminals, no doubt.


----------



## Batcat (Apr 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...


If your Party hopes to survive Joe Biden it needs to figure out some way to get him out of the Oval Office. I realize the problem then is Kamala Harris is not qualified in any way shape or form to be President. 

I wonder if Dr. Jill Biden talked Joe into picking her as his VP knowing she was totally incompetent and would prevent Joe from being removed form office. 

Jill Biden is likely the power behind Joe Biden and may be running this nation. 

No matter how you cut it,it looks like we are screwed.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Apr 28, 2022)

He's thinking, "Now why'd the artist have to go and put a reverse thread on that screw?"


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 28, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Republicans repealed parts and sentances were shortened.  Trump made it something to brag about, hoping to pick of either some of the black vote or the criminal vote.  Hard to say which, as he likes criminals, no doubt.


Trump pointed out the reality of Joe Biden's legislative history, White.  Go back and listen to the speech Biden gave on the Senate floor while pushing the Clinton Crime Bill.  You'd think you were listening to the Grand Dragon of the local KKK and not someone who claims to have always been there for black people.  Trump DID pick up some of the black vote.  The only real question is why Joe Biden picked up ANY of it!


----------



## BackAgain (Apr 28, 2022)

Biden shows once again why he is a huge upgrade from Trump​
   

Wait. That was meant to be serious?








































Hell!  That’s even funnier!


----------



## White 6 (Apr 28, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Trump pointed out the reality of Joe Biden's legislative history, White.  Go back and listen to the speech Biden gave on the Senate floor while pushing the Clinton Crime Bill.  You'd think you were listening to the Grand Dragon of the local KKK and not someone who claims to have always been there for black people.  Trump DID pick up some of the black vote.  The only real question is why Joe Biden picked up ANY of it!


I'm not a "black people".  I don't care.  If this is about Republicans really supporting black people (which they don't) instead of protecting me from criminal of every color or stripe, they have different priorities than me. I guess I take a dimmer view of violent criminals than Republicans and don't want to end up shooting one, myself, eh, violent criminals, that is.


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 28, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I'm not a "black people".  I don't care.  If this is about Republicans really supporting black people (which they don't) instead of protecting me from criminal of every color or stripe, they have different priorities than me. I guess I take a dimmer view of violent criminals than Republicans and don't want to end up shooting one, myself, eh, violent criminals, that is.


My father used to tell me that I should judge people by what they DO...not by what they SAY, White!  You claim that the GOP doesn't support black people yet under Trump, blacks had historically low unemployment numbers....far better numbers than they've had under Biden or even under Obama.

So my question for you is a simple one.  Should black Americans look at what liberals "promise" or at what they actually deliver?


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 28, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I'm not a "black people".  I don't care.  If this is about Republicans really supporting black people (which they don't) instead of protecting me from criminal of every color or stripe, they have different priorities than me. I guess I take a dimmer view of violent criminals than Republicans and don't want to end up shooting one, myself, eh, violent criminals, that is.


And if being protected from violent criminals is a big thing for you...then why, pray tell, would you EVER support Democrats?


----------



## White 6 (Apr 28, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> And if being protected from violent criminals is a big thing for you...then why, pray tell, would you EVER support Democrats?


I am not beset with criminals, tolerated in Tennessee, don't live in one of the beehive cities, and pretty well take care of myself and my family wherever I am.  I just got back from the swimming pool place for a water check and am still sitting here at my desk in my should holster, locked and loaded like all CCW people should be when out and about.  Voting Republican, didn't spare the country from the attack on our capital, as that wasn't Antifa or BLM scaling the walls, bashing in windows and beating cops on the ground with MAGA flagpoles.


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 28, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I am not beset with criminals, tolerated in Tennessee, don't live in one of the beehive cities, and pretty well take care of myself and my family wherever I am.  I just got back from the swimming pool place for a water check and am still sitting here at my desk in my should holster, locked and loaded like all CCW people should be when out and about.  Voting Republican, didn't spare the country from the attack on our capital, as that wasn't Antifa or BLM scaling the walls, bashing in windows and beating cops on the ground with MAGA flagpoles.


No that was Antifa and BLM doing that in cities all over the nation for months on end, White!  Funny how that doesn't seem to bother you much but a violent protest that didn't last 24 hours does!


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 28, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I am not beset with criminals, tolerated in Tennessee, don't live in one of the beehive cities, and pretty well take care of myself and my family wherever I am.  I just got back from the swimming pool place for a water check and am still sitting here at my desk in my should holster, locked and loaded like all CCW people should be when out and about.  Voting Republican, didn't spare the country from the attack on our capital, as that wasn't Antifa or BLM scaling the walls, bashing in windows and beating cops on the ground with MAGA flagpoles.


And who the hell wears a shoulder holster anymore?


----------



## White 6 (Apr 29, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> No that was Antifa and BLM doing that in cities all over the nation for months on end, White!  Funny how that doesn't seem to bother you much but a violent protest that didn't last 24 hours does!


Does not bother me much as a national political issue.  It would bother me if it happened in a city in Tennessee and neither the city, nor the state would shut it down.  It just never happened.  Oh sure, there were some started, but they didn't get off the ground, even in Memphis or Nashville, as mayor and governor were not about to tolerate violence, nor cede any territory.  It didn't require federal help, as Bill Lee, basically said "Oh, hell no, not here" like he is paid to.  The mayors and governors of the affected states, just weren't worth a crap.  
When I was a young spec4, a Democrat governor sent 1,800 troops from across the state to Memphis with agreement of the mayor. I was part of the strike force element locked and loaded, following orders and not from that city.  Most of the older troops I was with had been there before, during the King riots.  The only people we cared about was each other and we came prepared to outmatch violence for violence.  Before night fall, everybody had to be off the streets.  There were no left overs to start trouble at night, as everybody had to be off the street that wasn't in a gun jeep or duce and a half, in uniform.  The only trouble we actually had was the striking police and firemen sometime plinking harrassment fire at guardsmen, manning the firetrucks, but even that stopped abruptly when a platoon of gun jeeps pulled up and 200 rnd belts were slapped into the M60s on pedestal mounts on top of the jeeps.  We never had to fire a shot.  This was before Reagan was president, during the Carter years, but Nancy Reagan said it best (on a different subject) Just say NO.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 29, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> And who the hell wears a shoulder holster anymore?


I do.  If you have ever been in an armor command position and worn one for days on end, it gets real natural, never hangs getting in or out of tanks, hands always free (as opposed to carrying an M16, weapon always secured and kept up with, very comfortable, even enough to sleep in it comfortably.  I hated the thing hanging on my hip, just as a balance issue.  I have tried in the belt, clipped to the belt, but do not like it pushing into my upholstered seats or hanging on seatbelts.  I never tried belly carry as I don't favor shooting my balls off if I ever have to pull it.
Mine is good leather, softer than military issue, wide shoulder straps for comfort with intelligent comfortable butterfly in back for support, straps to my belt on passive side, custom for my Walther, made in Slovenia by Craft Holsters.  I recommend it.


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 29, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Does not bother me much as a national political issue.  It would bother me if it happened in a city in Tennessee and neither the city, nor the state would shut it down.  It just never happened.  Oh sure, there were some started, but they didn't get off the ground, even in Memphis or Nashville, as mayor and governor were not about to tolerate violence, nor cede any territory.  It didn't require federal help, as Bill Lee, basically said "Oh, hell no, not here" like he is paid to.  The mayors and governors of the affected states, just weren't worth a crap.
> When I was a young spec4, a Democrat governor sent 1,800 troops from across the state to Memphis with agreement of the mayor. I was part of the strike force element locked and loaded, following orders and not from that city.  Most of the older troops I was with had been there before, during the King riots.  The only people we cared about was each other and we came prepared to outmatch violence for violence.  Before night fall, everybody had to be off the streets.  There were no left overs to start trouble at night, as everybody had to be off the street that wasn't in a gun jeep or duce and a half, in uniform.  The only trouble we actually had was the striking police and firemen sometime plinking harrassment fire at guardsmen, manning the firetrucks, but even that stopped abruptly when a platoon of gun jeeps pulled up and 200 rnd belts were slapped into the M60s on pedestal mounts on top of the jeeps.  We never had to fire a shot.  This was before Reagan was president, during the Carter years, but Nancy Reagan said it best (on a different subject) Just say NO.


Riots on a national basis that went on for months and caused billions of dollars in damage don't "bother" you, White?  You're fortunate to live in a conservative State where "Wokeism" hasn't destroyed the rule of law.  Others are not.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 29, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Riots on a national basis that went on for months and caused billions of dollars in damage don't "bother" you, White?  You're fortunate to live in a conservative State where "Wokeism" hasn't destroyed the rule of law.  Others are not.


Why didn't those local officials and state officials deal with it and stop it.  Why were not the streets totally cleared an hour and a half before sunset.  I don't believe in an American right to protest under cover of darkness, to do what you please without being identified and stopped.  That isn't wokeism.  It is just my disdain for local politicians and officials in other parts of the country and a lack of respect for the voters that put and keep them in office in those areas.  But, if that is how they wish to live, it is their fault and their responsibility, not mine to support a national political answer, as long as it is controlled in my state and community.  I don't have to and do not choose to live in places like that and made conscious decisions not to move to and live in places like that.  I was reasonably good at the things I did.  I had opportunities (on occasion) to make more, if I moved to places like that, but chose not to.  I made good choices, and it worked to my advantage.  They did not.


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 29, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Why didn't those local officials and state officials deal with it and stop it.  Why were not the streets totally cleared an hour and a half before sunset.  I don't believe in an American right to protest under cover of darkness, to do what you please without being identified and stopped.  That isn't wokeism.  It is just my disdain for local politicians and officials in other parts of the country and a lack of respect for the voters that put and keep them in office in those areas.  But, if that is how they wish to live, it is their fault and their responsibility, not mine to support a national political answer, as long as it is controlled in my state and community.  I don't have to and do not choose to live in places like that and made conscious decisions not to move to and live in places like that.  I was reasonably good at the things I did.  I had opportunities (on occasion) to make more, if I moved to places like that, but chose not to.  I made good choices, and it worked to my advantage.  They did not.


Gee, White...why DIDN'T those local officials deal with it and stop it!  It's because they're liberal Democrats and their policies supported those riots.  That's what I'm referring to when I write about "wokeism"!  Those riots were fomented by calls to defund the Police.  By Democrats putting people back on the street when they were arrested for rioting.  Cities like New York, Chicago and San Francisco have become almost uninhabitable BECAUSE of progressive policy.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 29, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Gee, White...why DIDN'T those local officials deal with it and stop it!  It's because they're liberal Democrats and their policies supported those riots.  That's what I'm referring to when I write about "wokeism"!  Those riots were fomented by calls to defund the Police.  By Democrats putting people back on the street when they were arrested for rioting.  Cities like New York, Chicago and San Francisco have become almost uninhabitable BECAUSE of progressive policy.


Absolutely true.  Still they are of local responsibility and those local voters could change it if they didn't want to live that way, and it would be much more in-line with what the framers had in mind, as they were very worried about a national government coming in and taking over state's rights and local rule.  Knowing that to be the case, I feel no compunction to support the federal national government coming in to enforce stricter control.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 29, 2022)

Batcat said:


> If your Party hopes to survive Joe Biden it needs to figure out some way to get him out of the Oval Office. I realize the problem then is Kamala Harris is not qualified in any way shape or form to be President.
> 
> I wonder if Dr. Jill Biden talked Joe into picking her as his VP knowing she was totally incompetent and would prevent Joe from being removed form office.
> 
> ...


Awww... are we still hurting from the drubbing you guys received in Nov 2020? ....Awww. Must have really left a mark. Here ya go...


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 29, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww... are we still hurting from the drubbing you guys received in Nov 2020? ....Awww. Must have really left a mark. Here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 637957


You might want to save that, Magnus.  Something tells me you'll need it in about about six months?  You think the 2020 was bad for the GOP?  You're about to see what happens when an electorate sends a message to the party in power.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Apr 29, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Absolutely true.


The hell it is. No one supported any rioting other than the rioters themselves who've done a lot of time since and paid a lot of fines. Otherwise I applaud much of what you've said here.


----------



## Batcat (Apr 29, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww... are we still hurting from the drubbing you guys received in Nov 2020? ....Awww. Must have really left a mark. Here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 637957


Do you honestly believe you can win the Midterms? Biden won but to be fair you guys didn’t take full control of both Houses of Congress. 


_Despite winning the White House decisively, Democrats are asking what went wrong for their party in 2020 as they lost seats in the House and failed to meet expectations elsewhere._


----------



## Peace (Apr 29, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...











						Pardons Granted by President Donald J. Trump (2017-2021)
					






					www.justice.gov
				




Here is the entire list of his damn pardons, so please pour over it and tell me why you neglected to mentioned those that were never associated with him or anyone he knows?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 30, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Do you honestly believe you can win the Midterms? Biden won but to be fair you guys didn’t take full control of both Houses of Congress.
> 
> 
> _Despite winning the White House decisively, Democrats are asking what went wrong for their party in 2020 as they lost seats in the House and failed to meet expectations elsewhere._


We may. We may not. But, one thing I can promise you. We won't whine and claim the elections were stolen and then go storm the Capitol building and try to hang the VP. Can you say that about your party?


----------



## Batcat (Apr 30, 2022)

Magnus said:


> We may. We may not. But, one thing I can promise you. We won't whine and claim the elections were stolen and then go storm the Capitol building and try to hang the VP. Can you say that about your party?


Well you did whine for four years after Hillary lost. You also went along with the bullshit that Trump colluded with Putin to beat Hillary and hired prostitutes to pee on a hotel bed in Moscow. 

But I will grant you didn‘t storm the Capitol building. 

However while Trump was in office Antifa and Black Lives Matter launched riots that did a lot more damage and killed more people than the Capitol Building riot. 









						Estimates: George Floyd Riots Cost 66 Times More Than Capitol Damage
					

The Capitol architect told lawmakers the price tag for the January riots stood around $30 million. The George Floyd riots cost $2 billion.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## Grumblenuts (Apr 30, 2022)

> "Antifa RETREATS From Suburb After Business Owner and Neighborhood Show Up With Guns," stated the headline on the website NewsPunch, one of the internet’s most notorious fake news destinations. The article quotes a Facebook post by Dan Kline, the owner of a local billiards bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 30, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Biden shows once again why he is a huge upgrade from Trump​



Both men are piles of shit.  The difference is you like the aroma of yours.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 30, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Well you did whine for four years after Hillary lost. You also went along with the bullshit that Trump colluded with Putin to beat Hillary and hired prostitutes to pee on a hotel bed in Moscow.
> 
> But I will grant you didn‘t storm the Capitol building.
> 
> ...


In other words, you can't promise that your party won't whine, lie and attack the Capitol building and may even try to hang the VP if your side loses? Yeah, thought so. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Batcat (Apr 30, 2022)

Magnus said:


> In other words, you can't promise that your party won't whine, lie and attack the Capitol building and may even try to hang the VP if your side loses? Yeah, thought so. Thanks for playing.


And you can’t promise that your Party will not cheat as they have many times in the past. Your Party is so unpopular with Biden as President cheating is your only way to win In the Midterms and the next Presidential election. 






						Biden shows once again why he is a huge upgrade from Trump
					

We may. We may not. But, one thing I can promise you. We won't whine and claim the elections were stolen and then go storm the Capitol building and try to hang the VP. Can you say that about your party?  Well you did whine for four years after Hillary lost. You also went along with the bullshit...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				












						Election fraud Chicago style: Illinois’ decades-old notoriety for election corruption is legendary
					

These days, opportunities for corruption may have shrunk for civil servants, but not for business leaders




					www.salon.com
				




How will Democrats cheat?









						Voter Fraud Is Real—Here's How Democrats Want to Steal the 2020 Election
					

Voter fraud is a genuine issue afflicting our constitutional republic, and we dismiss it as a concern at our own peril.




					www.newsweek.com
				












						Flashback: Democrats Railed Against Voting Machines, Admitted They Can Be Hacked, Votes Can Be Switched
					

Democrats are quick to denounce claims about hacked voting machines now, but the past tells a different story.




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 30, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...



A president should not be pardoning or commuting any sentences.    The Chief Executive has no business interferring must less overriding the decision of the court system.


----------



## Grumblenuts (May 1, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> A president should not be pardoning or commuting any sentences.    The Chief Executive has no business interferring must less overriding the decision of the court system.


Really? 'Cause, you know, I kind of thought


> A *federal pardon in the United States* is the action of the President of the United States that completely sets aside the punishment for a federal crime. The authority to take such action is granted to the president by the U.S. Constitution.


?


----------



## Dayton3 (May 1, 2022)

Grumblenuts said:


> Really? 'Cause, you know, I kind of thought
> 
> ?


Doesn't mean it should be done.


----------



## beautress (Jul 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...


The only person in contempt for the power of the Constitution is you. The Constitution gives a president the power of choosing who gets a pardon, and no one else including negativist you, Mr. Jones.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jul 26, 2022)

beautress said:


> The only person in contempt for the power of the Constitution is you. The Constitution gives a president the power of choosing who gets a pardon, and no one else including negativist you, Mr. Jones.


Poor ole....Mr Jo-ones......
He got a thing.....goin o-on.....
He knows that its wrong, but its much too strong.....
To let him go now.....

He wakes every day....to the same display....TDS thirty....
Holdin hands....makin all kinds of plans.....with JimH, his secret, secret...ma-a-a-an......
T-D-S- and Mr, Mr Jo-ones, Mr Jones, Mr Jones, Mr Jo-ones.....


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 22, 2022)

Magnus said:


> We may. We may not. But, one thing I can promise you. We won't whine and claim the elections were stolen and then go storm the Capitol building and try to hang the VP. Can you say that about your party?


Instead you claimed "Russian Collusion" placed Trump illegally into office, then wasted his full term (and a lot of taxpayer money) and afterwards trying to kangaroo court your lies and delusions. 

Meanwhile your Leftist, 'Woke', DEMOCRAT mayors and governors condoned months of riots in our cities in Summer of 2020, which included millions of dollars of damage via vandalism, arson, looting, and mayhem; civil disobedience, assaults, murders, and other crimes on persons and of property, occupation of police stations, attacks upon and damage to Federal Buildings, etc.  On top of this many claimed to be "autonomous zones", separate from the rules and laws of this nation.

Collectively, that "Summer of Love; 2020" was a real and violent insurrection and in creating separate sovereign 'States' within the borders of our nation it was an invasion and insurrections that should have been dealt with by Federal Forces when the Democrat leaders of the cities and states declined to do their duty.

Further more, those same mayors and governors whom aided and abetted insurrection against our Nation and it's Federal authority should be tried and prosecuted for their crimes and treason.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 22, 2022)

Magnus said:


> In other words, you can't promise that your party won't whine, lie and attack the Capitol building and may even try to hang the VP if your side loses? Yeah, thought so. Thanks for playing.


And when did you stop beating your spouse?


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 22, 2022)

Grumblenuts said:


> Really? 'Cause, you know, I kind of thought
> 
> ?


I never said presidents didn't have the power to pardon.    Just that they shouldn't use it.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 22, 2022)

Then what were the FFs thinking when they granted our Presidents that power? Why'd they bother?


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I like long harsh sentences to keep criminals off the street and don't care what color they are or how they were oppressed before becoming lawless threats to society.  I have a lot less trouble with his crime bill than some of his domestic policies now.  Trump should have left it alone, but it was done by his political enemy, so it was bad, no matter how much it kept criminals off the street.


Kind of like what Biden has done to everything successful that Trump promoted.  If Trump was for it, according to Biden it just has to be wrong.  Look at the border for one.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 22, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Kind of like what Biden has done to everything successful that Trump promoted.  If Trump was for it, according to Biden it just has to be wrong.  Look at the border for one.


I hear what you are saying, but when it came to longer sentences, that is what the republicans bragged about reducing under Biden's Senatorial bipartisan crime bill.  I liked 3 strikes you are out certain things harder to get parole.  If it is career criminals or violent criminals, I don't care if they ever breath free air again.  I stayed out of jail.  They should have, also.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 22, 2022)

Grumblenuts said:


> Then what were the FFs thinking when they granted our Presidents that power? Why'd they bother?



Who cares?    Unlike many, I don't drool and fawn over the "founding fathers".


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Who cares?    Unlike many, I don't drool and fawn over the "founding fathers".


Could you have done better?  Doubtful.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I hear what you are saying, but when it came to longer sentences, that is what the republicans bragged about reducing under Biden's Senatorial bipartisan crime bill.  I liked 3 strikes you are out certain things harder to get parole.  If it is career criminals or violent criminals, I don't care if they ever breath free air again.  I stayed out of jail.  They should have, also.


And who changed the enforcement of these laws and the bail reform?


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

Grumblenuts said:


> Then what were the FFs thinking when they granted our Presidents that power? Why'd they bother?


You do realize that the current bunch of "lawmakers" are not the founding fathers and don't have their guts or intellect.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 22, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Could you have done better?  Doubtful.


probably


----------



## White 6 (Aug 22, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And who changed the enforcement of these laws and the bail reform?


Good question.  Glad they haven't here.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Who cares?    Unlike many, I don't drool and fawn over the "founding fathers".


Irrelevant. F the FFs. You declared:


Dayton3 said:


> A president should not be pardoning or commuting any sentences.    The Chief Executive has no business interferring must less overriding the decision of the court system.


Why do you so adamantly disagree with our Constitution?


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 22, 2022)

Grumblenuts said:


> Irrelevant. F the FFs. You declared:
> 
> Why do you so adamantly disagree with our Constitution?


It is a good, sound document.  

But it isn't perfect.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 22, 2022)

Wow. That's deep.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> probably


Yet you lack the impetus to try.  Pure BS on your part without any apparent knowledge of history.

You must be a democrat.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Good question.  Glad they haven't here.


It is bad enough where they have tried it.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> It is a good, sound document.
> 
> But it isn't perfect.


And neither are you, far from it.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 22, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Yet you lack the impetus to try.  Pure BS on your part without any apparent knowledge of history.
> 
> You must be a democrat.


1) I'm a Republican.
2) I taught history for 12 years.
3) How am I supposed to rewrite the Constitution at this time?


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 22, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And neither are you, far from it.



Close enough.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 23, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...


That's how you measure the value of a President, by how many prisoners they pardon? Wow Clayton, that's messed up.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Who cares?    Unlike many, I don't drool and fawn over the "founding fathers".


You don't have what it would take to have been a Founding Father.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> 1) I'm a Republican.
> 2) I taught history for 12 years.
> 3) How am I supposed to rewrite the Constitution at this time?


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> You don't have what it would take to have been a Founding Father.


Neither did most of the people we call "founding fathers".


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> 1) I'm a Republican.
> 2) I taught history for 12 years.
> 3) How am I supposed to rewrite the Constitution at this time?


1. A poor teacher
2. True history or just stuff you made up
3. You may be a Rino or not know what a republican is.
4. You can't, so quit bitching about it.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Close enough.


For what, imagining you are greater than you are?  Not a chance,


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> 1. A poor teacher
> 2. True history or just stuff you made up
> 3. You may be a Rino or not know what a republican is.
> 4. You can't, so quit bitching about it.


I was voted teacher of the  year twice. 

"true history" as laid out according to California state standards (those as the ones Arkansas uses) and addressed in Texas-approved history books (those are the ones Arkansas uses) supplemented by my own research and that of my students.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2022)

> In the aftermath of the Civil War, President Andrew Johnson on this day in 1868 issued pardons to all Confederate soldiers who fought in that conflict. The president extended “unconditionally, and without reservation ... a full pardon and amnesty for the offence [sic] of treason against the United States, or of adhering to their enemies during the late Civil War, with restoration of all rights, privileges, and immunities under the Constitution and the laws.”


Was that a bad use of the President's pardoning power, Dayton3? If not, could the Judicial Branch have produced the same result?


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I was voted teacher of the  year twice.
> 
> "true history" as laid out according to California state standards (those as the ones Arkansas uses) and addressed in Texas-approved history books (those are the ones Arkansas uses) supplemented by my own research and that of my students.


In a one room school being teacher of the year is not a tough accomplishment.

By claiming to use California standards you show yourself to not be a true teacher.  More of one who indoctrinates what to think and not how to think.

As for your own research, from your claims you only research to find support for your own biases and proclivities.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> In a one room school being teacher of the year is not a tough accomplishment.
> 
> By claiming to use California standards you show yourself to not be a true teacher.  More of one who indoctrinates what to think and not how to think.
> 
> As for your own research, from your claims you only research to find support for your own biases and proclivities.



I wasn't aware that any one room schools still even exist.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Grumblenuts said:


> Was that a bad use of the President's pardoning power, Dayton3? If not, could the Judicial Branch have produced the same result?



Exception that proves the rule.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Exception that proves the rule.


Really?


> When it comes to the most pardons, America's wartime and Depression leader Franklin D. Roosevelt beats the band.
> 
> He cleared nearly 3,000 individuals of wrongdoing, including many who had violated prohibition laws that banned the sale of alcohol after World War I.
> 
> ...





> 1933December 23
> President Roosevelt Pardons WW I Espionage Act Victims​
> President Franklin D. Roosevelt, exercising the traditional Christmastime practice by presidents, on this day pardoned all persons who were still in prison for having been convicted under the Espionage Act and the Selective Service Act during World War I.


Ed Snowden -- hero or villain?


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Grumblenuts said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Ed Snowden -- hero or villain?


I'm no fan of FDR.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I'm no fan of FDR.


So?


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Grumblenuts said:


> So?


My opinion matters.


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes. The president’s move did not come soon enough for some who had hoped he would use his office to reform the criminal justice system. In fact, he deserves credit for moving assertively but with care in determining who should benefit from clemency, showing what a tremendous upgrade he is from his immediate predecessor.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...




Yea, Ole Potatohead is a real class act.

As screwed up in the mind as he at least is he is not blatantly selling pardons for political donations like we saw with Slick Willy.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 23, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Biden shows once again why he is a huge upgrade from Trump​"President Biden on Tuesday pardoned or commuted the sentences of 78 people convicted of nonviolent federal crimes.







Well, it had to happen.  After only 19 months in office, someone finally found an uptick to Biden's presidency!  He is letting convicted felons out of office!  What an upgrade!

Of course, they were nonviolent felons like bank robbers and stock and security thieves on Wall Street, you know, the kind of non-violent felons who likely gave to Biden's election and are probably friends of his.   

Congrats goes to the Clayhead for pulling this one out of the Long Reach For Legitimacy drawer.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I wasn't aware that any one room schools still even exist.


Home schooling.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Home schooling.


I'm talking about more normal schools both public and private.     I've always taught in a multi student classroom by the way.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I wasn't aware that any one room schools still even exist.


A lot of things that you are not aware of, like the truth.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I'm talking about more normal schools both public and private.     I've always taught in a multi student classroom by the way.


No, you have always indoctrinated in your classroom.  There is a huge difference.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> No, you have always indoctrinated in your classroom.  There is a huge difference.



Where is you evidence of that?

You have none whatsoever of course.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Where is you evidence of that?
> 
> You have none whatsoever of course.


You teach in California and to continue to do so you would have to do as you are told.  Seeing how California ranks in scholastics, it is self evident.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I'm talking about more normal schools both public and private.     I've always taught in a multi student classroom by the way.


If you are so great, why the hurry to defend yourself?  Because you know that you are not so great, only a mouthpiece for your leaders.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> My opinion matters.


To whom?  Not anyone living in the real world.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I'm no fan of FDR.


He is a dead democrat, just the type you love.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You teach in California and to continue to do so you would have to do as you are told.  Seeing how California ranks in scholastics, it is self evident.



I've never even been to California.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> If you are so great, why the hurry to defend yourself?  Because you know that you are not so great, only a mouthpiece for your leaders.


What "leaders" are  you suggesting those would be?


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I've never even been to California.


Not what you said earlier and the same goes for wherever you claim to be from.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> What "leaders" are  you suggesting those would be?


The socialist crt spreaders who rule your alleged thinking.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Not what you said earlier and the same goes for wherever you claim to be from.


I said that in Arkansas (where I'm from,  where I've taught) that we use the California education standards(with the Texas textbooks).

How hard is that to understand?


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> The socialist crt spreaders who rule your alleged thinking.



Why would I have the least bit of interest in socialism and critical race thinking?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> Yea, Ole Potatohead is a real class act.
> 
> As screwed up in the mind as he at least is he is not blatantly selling pardons for political donations like we saw with Slick Willy.


President Biden continues to be a huge upgrade from Trump.


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> President Biden continues to be a huge upgrade from Trump.




Only an idiot would say something that stupid seeing that Potatohead has given us massive inflation, millions of Illegals, a recession, lower family income and astronomical cost of gas at the pump.

Of course we know you Moon Bats ain't all that smart so we expect you say stupid things like that.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 24, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I said that in Arkansas (where I'm from,  where I've taught) that we use the California education standards(with the Texas textbooks).
> 
> How hard is that to understand?


Extremely, since that is not the way you presented your claim.  But that is the way of you liberals, you lie by misleading statements and quiver when called on it.

BTW, what rankings do the schools in Arkansas have?  Not to high since you gave us the Clintons.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 24, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Why would I have the least bit of interest in socialism and critical race thinking?


No one knows why, just that you do.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 24, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> No one knows why, just that you do.



Prove it.    You can't of course. 

Then again for some reason, you think I'm a "liberal" which is laughable.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 24, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Prove it.    You can't of course.
> 
> Then again for some reason, you think I'm a "liberal" which is laughable.


As I stated, liar, no one knows, which leaves only you and your warped sense of self.

As for being a liberal, all of y our posts and attitudes show that.  You are just to egomaniacal to admit that.  Perhaps your club membership in the liberal society is at stake.  Something you seem hellbent on preserving.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 24, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> As I stated, liar, no one knows, which leaves only you and your warped sense of self.
> 
> As for being a liberal, all of y our posts and attitudes show that.  You are just to egomaniacal to admit that.  Perhaps your club membership in the liberal society is at stake.  Something you seem hellbent on preserving.



Given all my support I've given for Donald Trump,   George W. Bush,   and my defense of Ronald Reagan how can you possibly label me a "liberal".?     Such a belief is simply moronic.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 24, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> As for being a liberal, all of y our posts and attitudes show that.



Really?    Name three.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 24, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Given all my support I've given for Donald Trump,   George W. Bush,   and my defense of Ronald Reagan how can you possibly label me a "liberal".?     Such a belief is simply moronic.


Given your recent posting history, your denials are what is completely moronic.  Being as how moronic you are, you would certainly recognize moronic behavior.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 24, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Really?    Name three.


I just named them all.  Can't count beyond three?  Some alleged educator you are.  Must be all of those California texts you worship.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 24, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> We're those all the minor drug offenders that HE HELPED IMPRISON earlier in his career?
> 
> You're funny.   Everything's peachy.   Maybe all the money you wasted on your degree will get refunded soon also.


This ^ post is a blast from the past showing a hint of prescience.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 24, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> I just named them all.  Can't count beyond three?  Some alleged educator you are.  Must be all of those California texts you worship.



You missed I suppose where I pointed out our textbooks are the ones Texas approves of.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 24, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> I just named them all.  Can't count beyond three?



You named nothing that I've posted.   Least of all the "liberal" ideas.


----------



## themirrorthief (Aug 24, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Republicans repealed parts and sentances were shortened.  Trump made it something to brag about, hoping to pick of either some of the black vote or the criminal vote.  Hard to say which, as he likes criminals, no doubt.


biden loves criminals...and why not his drug addled son is one


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 24, 2022)

Flash said:


> Only an idiot would say something that stupid seeing that Potatohead has given us massive inflation, millions of Illegals, a recession, lower family income and astronomical cost of gas at the pump.
> 
> Of course we know you Moon Bats ain't all that smart so we expect you say stupid things like that.


The corruption, dishonesty, and criminality of the failed Trump ‘administration’ is endless.

President Biden continues to be a huge upgrade from Trump.









						Watchdog Finds Trump Interior Boss Ryan Zinke Lied To Investigators — Again
					

Zinke, who is now running for Congress, was plagued by scandals during his time in the administration, but the Department of Justice declined to prosecute him.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 24, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> You missed I suppose where I pointed out our textbooks are the ones Texas approves of.


And California, the hotbed of liberal thought.  You forgot about California, but then many are trying to forget that.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 24, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> You named nothing that I've posted.   Least of all the "liberal" ideas.


Since when is "all" equal to nothing?  Unless you are talking about the thought that you put into your lame responses.  You cite your sources in a post and they are liberal.  Caught you in another lie, Skippy.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 24, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The corruption, dishonesty, and criminality of the failed Trump ‘administration’ is endless.
> 
> President Biden continues to be a huge upgrade from Trump.
> 
> ...


Which is of course why we have inflation, open borders, rampant unemployment and a falling respect around the world.  You really bought into all of the democrats BS didn't you.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 24, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> .  You cite your sources in a post and they are liberal.


for example?


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 24, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And California, the hotbed of liberal thought.  You forgot about California, but then many are trying to forget that.



No I didn't.   Arkansas copies the California  state standards,    but uses the Texas approved textbooks.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The corruption, dishonesty, and criminality of the failed Trump ‘administration’ is endless.
> 
> President Biden continues to be a huge upgrade from Trump.
> 
> ...




The mental illness of you stupid uneducated sicko Moon Bats suffering from Trump Derangement Syndrom is endless.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> for example?


Are we doing this again?  You will deny anything I say, like the liberal you are, while refusing to face reality.  Getting predictability boring of you. Skippy.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> No I didn't.   Arkansas copies the California  state standards,    but uses the Texas approved textbooks.


Which, if true, proves nothing other than you still support CRT and try to blame others for your racism.

And yes, you did name both of them as your teaching resources.  You are getting so confused by your lies that you can't keep them straight.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Are we doing this again?  You will deny anything I say, like the liberal you are, while refusing to face reality.  Getting predictability boring of you. Skippy.



I'm seriously trying to understand why you think I'm a liberal.   I really do not get what I've posted that would have you thinking that?


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Which, if true, proves nothing other than you still support CRT and try to blame others for your racism.



How do you figure?    I have no decision-making authority in the state education department.    They tell me where to get my standards and I print them off.     Doesn't mean I use them as my basis for teaching but I do have to post them in the classroom for all to see.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I'm seriously trying to understand why you think I'm a liberal.   I really do not get what I've posted that would have you thinking that?


Try re-reading your posts and educate yourself, liberal Skippy


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> How do you figure?    I have no decision-making authority in the state education department.    They tell me where to get my standards and I print them off.     Doesn't mean I use them as my basis for teaching but I do have to post them in the classroom for all to see.


Which is tacit support for those "standards" and I doubt that you don't teach them as they are in the testing of the students.  So another lie by you, Skippy.

BTW, try to use your words instead of stupid emoji in your reply.  They just show how incompetent and unable to use and express your own thoughts on any given subject.  In other words, showing your ignorance.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Try re-reading your posts and educate yourself, liberal Skippy



In other words,  you don't know and can't answer. 

Got it.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Which is tacit support for those "standards" and I doubt that you don't teach them as they are in the testing of the students.  So another lie by you, Skippy.
> 
> BTW, try to use your words instead of stupid emoji in your reply.  They just show how incompetent and unable to use and express your own thoughts on any given subject.  In other words, showing your ignorance.



What "emoji" are you talking about?    Do you have me confuse with someone else?


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> In other words,  you don't know and can't answer.
> 
> Got it.


Actually, I have read your posts and you can't defend them, as expected.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> What "emoji" are you talking about?    Do you have me confuse with someone else?


How ab out your favorite3 "disagree" emoji?  Are you going to lie and say that you don't use it when you lack the ability to defend your comments with words?  You really are ignorant.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 25, 2022)

Jesuit Joe has been a pox/curse on us. He is simply a puppet of the elites and the Vatican. I wouldn't bother to piss on that POS even with a full bladder. He is a fraud ....tell me I am wrong


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> How ab out your favorite3 "disagree" emoji?  Are you going to lie and say that you don't use it when you lack the ability to defend your comments with words?  You really are ignorant.



Oh on the "likes"/"dislikes" line?    While I suppose one could consider them such I've never thought of them as "emoji's"?


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Oh on the "likes"/"dislikes" line?    While I suppose one could consider them such I've never thought of them as "emoji's"?


You have never thought, period.  And yes, they are an emoji whether you admit it.  Thus proving you to be incapable of thought or reasoning.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You have never thought, period.  And yes, they are an emoji whether you admit it.  Thus proving you to be incapable of thought or reasoning.



Why do you insist on being so insulting?


----------



## White 6 (Aug 25, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> biden loves criminals...and why not his drug addled son is one


It was not Biden, who repealed and amended Biden's bipartisan crime bill to be more lenient.  I have read, Trump advisors and supporters favored it thinking it would help them get the black vote.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Why do you insist on being so insulting?


Because your denials are offensive.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Because your denials are offensive.


Not a single policy position I've taken can be considered "liberal"


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Not a single policy position I've taken can be considered "liberal"


Except by those who you had no hand in educating.  Then they are all liberal.

It is called intentional tunnel vision.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

White 6 said:


> It was not Biden, who repealed and amended Biden's bipartisan crime bill to be more lenient.  I have read, Trump advisors and supporters favored it thinking it would help them get the black vote.


Actually, there was wide bipartisan support for this.  Look it up.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Actually, there was wide bipartisan support for this.  Look it up.


I am not partisan.  I liked longer sentences, as I will never be in jail and do not care about those that are repeat offenders.  They should have left it alone.  If it had not been put forth by Biden, but a republican, instead, they would have left it alone.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Except by those who you had no hand in educating.  Then they are all liberal.
> 
> It is called intentional tunnel vision.



You have no idea how I educated any of  my students.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 25, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> This ^ post is a blast from the past showing a hint of prescience.



Didn't think he was actually stupid enough to raid the Treasury for election bribes.  I'll never underestimate the stupidity again.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 25, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Didn't think he was actually stupid enough to raid the Treasury for election bribes.  I'll never underestimate the stupidity again.


As some one said here recently, “the stupid is strong with him.”


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Actually, there was wide bipartisan support for this.  Look it up.



If there was INDEED wide bipartisan support,  how come no Dem dominated Administration/Congress MOVED ON THIS for about 50 years?   Because of "more important things"?  Or because Kamala tore Brandon a new blow hole over his KEY PART in the old crime bill?


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 25, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> As some one said here recently, “the stupid is strong with him.”


"strong"?.    It's damned near-invincible in Joe Biden.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 25, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> As some one said here recently, “the stupid is strong with him.”



I think any aide or advisor could lobby him by playing him.  

Mr, President -- you certainly remember that campaign pledge you made to censor that "Ultra MAGA" USMB message board right? Now would be a good time. And then we can go for ice cream.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 25, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> I think any aide or advisor could lobby him by playing him.
> 
> Mr, President -- you certainly remember that campaign pledge you made to censor that "Ultra MAGA" USMB message board right? Now would be a good time. And then we can go for ice cream.


I wonder if we could get him to tell the compelling stories of his youth  wherein he was the liberal hero tearing all those conservatives new assholes for the stuff they posted at USMB back in the early 1930’s?


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I am not partisan.  I liked longer sentences, as I will never be in jail and do not care about those that are repeat offenders.  They should have left it alone.  If it had not been put forth by Biden, but a republican, instead, they would have left it alone.


Pure supposition.  What do you say about the bipartisan support?  Not to mention the praise of the press.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> You have no idea how I educated any of  my students.


And YOU have no idea if you educated any of your students.  Education indicates that they learned something, perhaps to think for themselves.  I do not know for certain, but I suspect you indoctrinated them to think as you told them...in your own liberal manner.


----------



## miketx (Aug 25, 2022)

Sad there are so many stupid morons that claim biden is great.  But then more likely they are just lying.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> If there was INDEED wide bipartisan support,  how come no Dem dominated Administration/Congress MOVED ON THIS for about 50 years?   Because of "more important things"?  Or because Kamala tore Brandon a new blow hole over his KEY PART in the old crime bill?


You never looked it up, did you?  This was accomplished much prior to Harris.  But facts do not seem to matter to you.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> "strong"?.    It's damned near-invincible in Joe Biden.


Careful, you will lose your liberal card.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And YOU have no idea if you educated any of your students.  Education indicates that they learned something, perhaps to think for themselves.  I do not know for certain, but I suspect you indoctrinated them to think as you told them...in your own liberal manner.


I sought to teach them how to think and reason.    And how to conduct research.     When it came to major events like wars I sought to get them to think about "why" such things happened and not simply the facts of the occurrenece.

I used to suggest thought questions such as how would each of them avoid or mitigate the U.S. Civil War if they had been transported back to that era with full knowledge of the future and a massive amount of financial resources.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Pure supposition.  What do you say about the bipartisan support?  Not to mention the praise of the press.


Oh, now you like the mainstream press.  Don't forget, there was bipartisan support and the approval of the press when Senator Biden had it passed, also.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 26, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I sought to teach them how to think and reason.    And how to conduct research.     When it came to major events like wars I sought to get them to think about "why" such things happened and not simply the facts of the occurrenece.
> 
> I used to suggest thought questions such as how would each of them avoid or mitigate the U.S. Civil War if they had been transported back to that era with full knowledge of the future and a massive amount of financial resources.


Revisionist BS.  You did nothing of the kind because you are incapable of doing so.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Oh, now you like the mainstream press.  Don't forget, there was bipartisan support and the approval of the press when Senator Biden had it passed, also.


I never said that I like the press, you inferred it.  Try reading the comment prior to commenting on it.

Not to mention that press coverage changes all of the time.


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 26, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Revisionist BS.  You did nothing of the kind because you are incapable of doing so.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 26, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Why do you say that?


Partially because you are to dumb to change your use of emoji's even when it is pointed out to you that it displays your lack of intelligence.

More so because you are a natural born BS'er and seem to believe you are perfect, despite providing elegant proof with each post that you are not even close.  Additionally, because anything ;you claim is suspect since you have been caught not telling the truth and lying by trying to divert the conversation.

All elements of someone unfamiliar with telling the truth.


----------

